# Email from Apple?



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

Hard to tell - but I would not click on the link in the email- but search for "Change APPLE ID password" and reset it or change it there. 

The link you provided looks correct - and even opened correctly for me.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you tribe fan, I'll do that.


----------



## hankejp (Nov 27, 2015)

The email looks legit, but if you are unsure I wouldn't click on the link. Have you facetimed from an iMac recently? If you want to change your password, I would go to apple.com on your own and change the Apple ID and not use the provided links in the email.

Thanks


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

If you didn't do the facetime sign in them I think I would definitely go change your password but not using the link provided.
I don't have apple but google send similar emails when you sign onto gmail using a new or different PC.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

I run a Mac, and get that message, like joed said if you didn't sign in on Facebook, don't use the link to change anything.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

This is perfectly legit if you use your Apple ID to login into any service other iCloud . It's actually a good warning. On the other hand if did not sign into a service as suggested then someone is spoofing you , change your password


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

ive been getting the same emails. i just trash them.


----------

